# Fender Pin Stripe



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

To me it almost looks like an elongation of the gap between the hood and front fender. :uhh:


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what to make of it. It certainly is noticable but I can't say yay or nay


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

justmike said:


> I'm not sure what to make of it. It certainly is noticable but I can't say yay or nay


 
^^Me 2.....


----------



## ManthaBurner (Jul 4, 2011)

I would be leaning more towards nay.... if it followed a body line at least 50% the length of the car I think it would be awesome but not that short of a distance next to the hood line.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What do you guys think of this? I actually like it and would consider doing something like it.

http://dillardanddillardmotorcompan...n/assets/images/driver_side.212133428_std.jpg


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

/\
I would consider that,


----------

